# Patternmaster swelling?



## Full-flocked (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey Guys, 
was changing chokes this weekend and I was barely able to remove my extended range patternmaster. After a quick inspection I found that the ckoke is swelled. Previously I had read on patternmasters website that they do not recommend the use of any ammo that is rated over 1550 fps and I have been careful to make sure that I have not done this. I love the choke but its just over a year old and now its out of warranty and its not useable. I really think a $100 choke tube should not be junk in a little over a year! anybody else had this problem? I dont want to run out and buy another if this problem is common.


----------



## Whackin-N-Stackin (Jul 16, 2010)

I have had the exact opposite problem with my extended range patternmaster becuase after about 5 shots probably i have to make sure my choke is tight becuase it comes loose and starts to spin out of my barrel and im pretty sure that, that isnt to good on my barrel, choke, or pattern but this spring my choke started to peel on the inside but i havent had any problems with the pattern consistency or the choke bulging at all and i havent heard of anybody have this problem before but i love this choke and i would hate to have that happen to mine. good luck with whatever you decide to do


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

clean the threads of both your gun and choke thoroughly, lightly lube the choke tube threads, then see if you still have the same issue.

patternmasters are notorious for coming loose a turn or two after a few rounds, especially when new. I haven't heard of many swelling up though.


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

Mine is stuck. We've tried everything but using tools in a machine shop to get it out. Works just fine still and every gunsmith says its ok to stay in there. So i guess i'll leave it. I've had mine in for like 3 years and that is all i have used. Guess i'll be using it for the life of the gun!! I love the PM extended range tho. If any choke was to get stuck i am glad it was this one and not some other factory tube or other extra tube.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Not to knock pattern masters. But this is what can happen when you get a mass produced choke tube. Because every gun does not have the same bore diameter. It could be off just a .001 and that could hurt your restriction or the restriction of the choke.

Like the problems you all are talking about.....getting loose, getting frozen in gun, etc.

Just one thing to consider when purchasing. I am glad all has turned out well and no damage to the gun for all of you.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

No one has asked this question. What size shot are you putting through it? Not only are "standard" velocity loads recommended but if I remember correctly, they also have shot size restrictions for different chokes. If you put too big a load of non-compressing steel shot through a tight choke, you can definetly expand the choke or "blow out" its constriction. As far as your belief that the choke has swelled...I highly doubt it. Every single choke made now for steel loads be they mass produced or custom, are made from tool steel and even if they weren't, the choke wouldn't just swell unless very hot and then only a few thousandths of an inch or so and certainly not enough to make it that hard to remove and then it would return to normal dimensions as it cooled. You would have to shoot a TON of ammo, in rapid succession, for quite a while to cause a choke to swell even that much. Now the threads not being cut correctly could definetely cause it to be hard to turn in or out. That and shooting high velocity steel loads through a loosened up choke will definetely bung up the threads on the choke and worse, on the gun!


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

I could be wrong but when I bought my patternmaster the box 100% inside a 30 inch circle at 40 yards using 00 buck, so I dont think pellet size is a problem... Mine also loosens after a couple shots but I would guess its because I oil it and only hand tighten it. If i put a choke wrench on it doesn't move.


----------



## Full-flocked (Aug 4, 2010)

Well 
I was finally able to talk to the folks at patternmaster. they where very nice and asked me to send the choke to them. It sounds like they have been having this problem with chokes lately. The problem is not with the threads. below the threads and between the bottom of the choke the tube is swelled. the finish is wore off because of the increased diameter. when removing the choke the threads come loose and the choke will not come out the last 1 1/2" because of the swell below the threads. It wash a wrestling match to get it out. I had only shot a few boxes of 3 1/2" Hevi-shot heavy metal #BB since I had last removed the choke a couple of weeks prior. I will let you guys know what patternmaster says. Thanks for your input.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

GK,FYI "00 buck" is lead and a non-issue with any full choke tubes or fixed chokes~

Full,you'll be fine shooting hevi metal with you PM choke~Curious after you shoot this ammo what your take is~


----------



## Full-flocked (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey guys 
Good news. I recieved a new replacement choke from patternmaster today. They said that it had expanded and made a note on the invoice to never shoot loads with velocities over 1550fps. It says a lot about a company when they stand behind their product when so many other companies customer service seems lackluster. Thanks Patternmaster!


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

Full-flocked said:


> Hey guys
> Good news. I recieved a new replacement choke from patternmaster today. They said that it had expanded and made a note on the invoice to never shoot loads with velocities over 1550fps. It says a lot about a company when they stand behind their product when so many other companies customer service seems lackluster. Thanks Patternmaster!


You think they'd be willing to replace a whole Xtrema II barrel that mine got stuck in?! It will NOT budge


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

It really perplexes me that a choke could swell. Considering the thickness of modern shot cups and the fact they are softer than the metal of the choke one would think you would have to have a catastrophic failure of the shot cup and/or serious overpressure problem before the choke would be effected.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

dakotashooter2 said:


> It really perplexes me that a choke could swell. Considering the thickness of modern shot cups and the fact they are softer than the metal of the choke one would think you would have to have a catastrophic failure of the shot cup and/or serious overpressure problem before the choke would be effected.


X2. The only way I can think of for a reason for a choke to swell or bulge would be from trying to put a payload of shot with steel pellets that are way too big for the constriction of the choke, moving at very high velocity, ie: BBB or larger through a extreme range choke or tighter. Hmmm. Food for thought.


----------



## dukhntr (Oct 25, 2008)

I have several patternmasters in a few different guns. I too had the problem with one swelling in my Extrema 2. Reason is because they say it fitst the Opti+ barrels and the Crio SBE2 barrels. All other choke tube manufactures say these 2 barrels need different chokes. I sold mine before it got stuck...My SBE has an old original PM and I love it! That combo buries birds!


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

dukhntr said:


> I have several patternmasters in a few different guns. I too had the problem with one swelling in my Extrema 2. Reason is because they say it fitst the Opti+ barrels and the Crio SBE2 barrels. All other choke tube manufactures say these 2 barrels need different chokes. I sold mine before it got stuck...My SBE has an old original PM and I love it! That combo buries birds!


Don't know where you got your info but mine came from the horse's mouth...Benelli USA and Barretta USA product reps.
The difference between the original SBE and the SBE II is that the threads on the original are cut "V Style" and started right at the muzzle while the new SBE II and Optima Plus threads are square cut and start aprox. 1/2" back from the muzzle. The SBE II Crio Plus tubes and the Optima Plus tubes are 100% interchangable. I have a few of both "brand" tubes and have sold tons of them, and can tell you as a sales professional, they are THE SAME CHOKE TUBE. Baretta owns Benelli and when they switched over to the Crio Plus system it threw alot of guys off! No body knew what the hell to buy, and I still hear guys ask which choke thread style they need with an SBE II. If you had or are having an issue with a Cryo Plus or Optima Plus threaded Pattern Master, then it was most likely due to a glitch in the machining proccess. And before you "Ready Fire Aim", I am NOT knocking Pattern Master!! I have a couple of their tubes and they are great. It all comes down to quality control and how different manufacturers machine their tubes and if those tolerances are off just the tiniest bit...your gonna have an issue. Now...if you shoot high velocity steel loads through a loose choke, (and you can't tell me you check for choke tightness between each and every shot), I know I don't, you can and will bung up the threads on the choke, the gun, or both. Then you're righteously screwed! Back out your choke...just a little bit and then give it a wiggle. Now imagine shooting a big, fast, non-compressing load of steel shot through it and think what could happen!


----------

